# Kürschnerei 300,... wie und wo gehts weiter?



## Blizzfix (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

hab jetzt meinen 61er-jäger auf 300 kürschnerei geskillt, wie und wo gehts weiter?

vielen dank!
Blizzfix


----------



## Xelyna (17. Dezember 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...l=k%FCrschnerei :>


----------



## Golorin (17. Juli 2009)

scherbenwelt =P


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (21. Oktober 2009)

*Google doch!* http://www.wowberufeguide.de/kuerschnern-guide.html* <- Erstes Suchergebniss bei "Kürschner Guide".. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unglaublich*


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es genauso unglaublich auf einen 10 Monate alten Beitrag zu antworten, das den Ersteller jetzt mit Sicherheit eh nicht mehr interessiert.


----------

